

ShowHN: We built this so you can send a mixtape to someone you like - jpadilla_
http://flirttape.com/

======
jamesjyu
This is probably the first Parse javascript app in the wild! Cool stuff guys.

~~~
tikhon
certainly one of the best javascript apps so far

~~~
jpadilla_
Thanks!

------
roryokane
It’s pretty buggy on Firefox. When I first loaded the site, it kept trying to
search for something even though the search box was empty. Then I reloaded the
page and compiled and saved a mix tape (<http://flirttape.com/JRhANofRX9>).
But I couldn’t play any of the tracks with the player – no sound came out when
playing, and clicking Next did nothing. Also, the Pause button that is the
alternate of the Play button had its round button borders smaller than the
pause symbol.

~~~
sachitgupta
Same issue in Chrome. Love the design!

~~~
jpadilla_
What kind of issues did you see on Chrome?

~~~
sachitgupta
Same as roryokane, couldn't play the tracks. Clicking next goes to the next
song, but no sound.

EDIT: Also, the pause button thing, here's a screenshot:
<https://skitch.com/sachitgupta/89s6a/flirttape>

------
mey
Reminds me of the first iteration of <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muxtape>

~~~
ricefield
this was the shit when it came out. i wish i had taken screenshots - really
admired muxtape (and a similar website.. i think it was called favstar?) for
the incredibly clean UI and UX

~~~
brodie
There's an open source clone if you want to sate your nostalgia:
<http://opentape.fm/mixtape/>

~~~
ricefield
oh wow... nostalgic indeed. thanks for sharing!

------
maudineormsby
I made a tape and sent it to my wife right away, with a bunch of music that
means a lot to us. It was a fantastic way to relive a lot of memories in a few
minutes.

Great idea, love it.

~~~
nsomniact
Did the same thing for my wife...I await her response. ;)

------
100k
With a name like flirttape, how are you supposed to pretend you're just being
casual?

~~~
earbitscom
You could:

A) provide a disclaimer. "Hey, this isn't really a flirt tape, I just thought
you would like these."

OR

B) stop being a nancy boy.

~~~
nextstep
>>B) stop being a nancy boy.

That's kind of rude, and very sexist. Please be polite, and maybe re-read
this: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
coderdude
Oi, not this again. Let not a single comment be directed at a specific gender,
ever.

------
aiham
Not sure where else to report issues. I was able to search for songs, add them
to a mixtape and share it via email. I wasn't able to play any songs though.
After pressing play, it would send a request to the youtube API and receive a
successful response (200 OK), but just sit there and not play anything. Each
time I press next, the same thing would happen - a successful request then
nothing.

------
lcusack
This is fantastic. Mixtapes use to be such a great form of self-expression.
Thanks for making a tool to bring them back!

------
kposehn
Interesting.

How are you playing the YouTube track in there?

~~~
jpadilla_
We are just hiding the Youtube chromeless player away with some CSS and
hooking up to it with js to make our own player

~~~
kposehn
Ahh, I see now. We've been working on a way to do the same without Flash -
have you had any success with that?

------
lopatin
Pretty cool. I made something similar (a site that played any song via
YouTube) last year at a hackathon but I failed to think of such a creative
idea, props.

------
rpicard
Just a heads up that this link is broken on getblimp.com:
<http://bootstrap.getblimp.com/>

~~~
jpadilla_
Thanks for the heads up

------
pattern
Where are you getting the song data (title / artist name) from? If it isn't
scraped from YouTube, how do you match up the search results with YouTube
videos?

Good work!

P.S. When viewing source (on Chrome, OS X) it shows the .search and .mixtape
divs as blank! Is there a reason for this?

~~~
Jonovono
It looks like youtube. If you check the network tab in Chrome.

~~~
pattern
Thank you for bringing this to my attention - I will make good use of the
Network tab going forward :) I had only ever really used Console and Elements
in the past.

------
awad
This seems pretty cool but I think you might have been banned...the player
won't play. Which basically inevitably happens to every app I've seen that
grabs songs off YouTube and repurposes it. The one that most sticks out to me
is the old Songza.

~~~
jpadilla_
Yea, I think we may have been banned.

------
Jemm
When I loaded the page it was mostly blank. As soon as I Zoomed out the
browser, the page loaded properly.

Might have been a browser issue. Chrome 19.0.1084.54 on Lion.

------
nextstep
This site is pretty much broken on Mobile Safari. The top banner in purple is
cut off on the right and I have no way of scrolling over. :(

------
AndrewNoNumbers
Am I the only one for whom this never worked? It didn't work 6 hours ago and
it's not working now. Still Hacker News'd or just me?

------
mmmmax
Where do you get the audio data from?

~~~
flexterra
YouTube :\

~~~
earbitscom
Where will you get it when they shut this down?

------
hazelnut
nice idea!

but be prepared for lawyers ... these guys send ugly letters with long numbers
:/

~~~
shasta
Yes, he needs to add "no copyright intended" to protect himself.

~~~
politician
Lest anyone misunderstand, shasta is referring to the practice of misinformed
YouTube users adding that phrase to their videos as part of a cargo-cult-esque
attempt to avoid drawing the attention of the ringwraiths of Sauron, er,
lawyers of MPAA/RIAA.

------
UnFleshedOne
In opera with 120% zoom, purple bar partly covers edit box.

Ah, also search doesn't work. :)

------
prezjordan
Very cool, every think about using Grooveshark players for this?

------
nickpresta
Search doesn't work; It just spins indefinitely.

------
ryangilbert
Doesn't seem to be working in Safari.

------
marcomassaro
Very cool

------
mksteele
i wish it weren't called flirttape so I could send it to friends! also, i'm
using IE (at work..) and it keeps throwing me errors

------
jQueryIsAwesome
None of the songs are available (Here is a screenshot after I made the player
visible: <http://i.imgur.com/eP3sK.jpg> )

You guys may have been banned... looks like YouTube doesn't like to have its
player hidden.

~~~
jpadilla_
Seems like we may have been banned :(

~~~
freeslave
Indeed, this app totally violates the YouTube API terms:

You aren't allowed to:

"separate, isolate, or modify the audio or video components of any YouTube
audiovisual content made available through the YouTube API;

promote separately the audio or video components of any YouTube audiovisual
content made available through the YouTube API;

access any portion of any YouTube audiovisual content by any means other than
use of a YouTube player or other video player expressly authorized by
YouTube;"

<https://developers.google.com/youtube/terms>

Why wouldn't you read the API terms and comply with them before wasting all
the development effort on something that will only get shut down? My advice is
switch to the soundcloud API. <http://developers.soundcloud.com/>

------
MyNewAccount99
startup in puerto rico? wow nice

